# Vivas vs. VHI



## oysterman (12 Jan 2006)

I'm currently with VHI (plan B Options - not that I've any real idea what those "options" are).

I'm considering switching to Vivas on the basis that with their 50% off children until end January offer I'd be saving in the region of €300pa.

Are there any reasons why I should hesitate?


----------



## scuby (12 Jan 2006)

check that you will have the same cover for public+private hospitals, as u may have an excess each time u are admitted. also check out the new plans that vhi have, lifestage plans. they have diferent levels of cover at different prices


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2006)

I hesitated, and went for the second cheapest BUPA. It wasnt a rational decision, I decided not to go with VIVAS until I had heard from people (on  AAM) about their experience with claims with VIVAS.

aj


----------



## RainyDay (13 Jan 2006)

For me (couple + 1 child), BUPA (Health Manager Starter) is working out cheaper than Vivas (We Plan, level 2, plus Day-to-Day), even with the Vivas 50% children's discount.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

Might also be worth checking the [broken link removed] when reviewing one's private health insurance and thinking of switching providers.


----------



## dodo (19 Jan 2006)

Is this 50% discount  just for one year



			
				oysterman said:
			
		

> I'm currently with VHI (plan B Options - not that I've any real idea what those "options" are).
> 
> I'm considering switching to Vivas on the basis that with their 50% off children until end January offer I'd be saving in the region of €300pa.
> 
> Are there any reasons why I should hesitate?


----------



## Kramer (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Might also be worth checking the [broken link removed] when reviewing one's private health insurance and thinking of switching providers.


Is there any independent advice available when choosing a health insurance provider, similar to an independent mortgage broker when looking for a mortgage?
Thanks


----------



## RainyDay (10 Aug 2006)

Kramer said:


> Is there any independent advice available when choosing a health insurance provider, similar to an independent mortgage broker when looking for a mortgage?
> Thanks



I know companies like Mercer will provide this service to companies on a consultancy basis. I'm not sure if they provide it to individuals, or if it would be cost-effective if they did.


----------



## F. Kruger (11 Aug 2006)

There are certain anomalies between the three policies, as I found out at renewal. For instance, a student in full time education is covered up to age 23 with VIVAS, and the rates are cheaper for a student. The renewal quote from VHI (Plan B Options)this year was over €2,000 and the equivalent policy with VIVAS was about €1,500.

This is just one particular case where there is a large difference in premium and in most cases this will not be the case. I have no problem with the minute differences in cover.

The other major difference I came across with the three insurers was their attitude to adopted children and when cover starts from. From memory, VHI and BUPA cover the kids from the date of adoption but VIVAS has a six month waiting period. The upper age limit(at date of adoption) for the child is also higher with VHI than the other two, and they are to be commended on this.  

Some Financial Advisors have agencies with VIVAS and also have access to comparison of cover charts between the three. Granted that they were compiled by VIVAS, but you may be able to get your hands on one. VHI and BUPA also have these comparisons but they are just for use by the telesales employees. AIB are also selling the VIVAS product and they may have the comparison.


----------



## harvey (8 Sep 2006)

I am contemplating changing to Vivas and rang VHI today to ask them had they any marketing literature as to why I shouldn't leave VHI for Vivas but they said they hadn't and pretty much the attitude was they didn't care. Feel a bit guilty though leaving as they have always sorted my family out when there was need for a claim. I have a worry that if Vivas dont get market share that they will pull out and I will have to go back with tail between legs to VHI. Anything that I have heard of Vivas in relation to claiming has been very impressive. I suppose my hesitation is the same reason why I have not changed bank accounts, mortgage provider (would love to be able to say that I dont have one), credit cards etc.


----------



## Dinky (13 Sep 2006)

I've also been on to Vivas because I'm also thinking of switching, and had pretty much the same questions as you, Harvey. The girl I spoke to there told me that they currently have 2% of the market (VHI have something like 75%, I think she said), their numbers are growing all the time, and they're committed to the Irish market.

I have to admit I pressed her on this, as I'm with BUPA at the moment, and if they do decide to pull out of the Irish market if their Risk Equalisation challenge fails, I really don't fancy going back to that shower at VHI. Tail, schmail... like they'd even remember me if I even did go back to them...

I know it's easy to be a bit wary of newbies, but I suppose BUPA were new to the Irish market when I joined them. The quote I got from Vivas was cheaper than my current premium with BUPA, which will probably go up again in March anyway, so I wouldn't have any hesitation in switching over - it's just getting myself organised enough to do it that's the problem!


----------



## Lorrie (13 Sep 2006)

I transferred from VHI to Vivas. September 11th was the last day for the 50% discount on children. I also get a 10% discount through our group scheme which deducts the premium from my pay.
I am due money back now not sure how much yet but I am making a considerable saving with the special offer. Along with being cheaper I was attracted to the following info provided through work:- 

Cover for *more hospitals* and medical facilities than any other health insurer
Access to Mater Private & Blackrock Clinic on all plans
Members can elect to receive *treatment abroad* as and when they need or wish
The best cover for scans on the market
First health insurer to offer *full cover for GP referred MRI scans for specified procedures*
Only health insurer to offer *home help* after the birth of your baby and major operations
Cover for parent accompanying child
·        First and only health insurer to contribute to Teeth Whitening
·        Only health insurer to contribute to Wavefront *Laser Eye Surgery*
·        Students and apprentices are covered up to the age of 23 (cover with VHI & Bupa until 21)
·        *10% XXXXX Financial Services discount*


----------



## roxymusic (22 Sep 2006)

oysterman said:


> I'm currently with VHI (plan B Options - not that I've any real idea what those "options" are).
> 
> I'm considering switching to Vivas on the basis that with their 50% off children until end January offer I'd be saving in the region of €300pa.
> 
> Are there any reasons why I should hesitate?




Yoru're actually only saving 58% of that as you get 42% tax relief.  Mr Burgess suggests that perhaps you dont need private insurance at all but I reckon its a matter of choice private versus public.  Vivas   & I suppose Bupa are new on the block -they want young members (who are generally non claimers) & can offer what seems a better deal but examine the small print just in case.  I would argue although premium is a major factor its not the only one to consider.


----------



## fobs (22 Sep 2006)

I am interesdted to note that Vivas have the Mater/Blackrock clinic on all their palns as his is what made me opt for plna b options over any other healthmanager etc.. type of cover. will look into Vivas now and see the comparisons. I get my VHI premium deducted from my salary but this is not availabel for BUPA or VIVAs and HATE direct debits!


----------



## Greenhorn (22 Sep 2006)

I've been with all three! Was with VHI for many years and switched to BUPA three years ago as there was a difference in premium of about €400. Switched to VIVAS last year, the carrot for me being covering student at child rate up to age 23 yrs. We also got free annual travel insurance as an opening offer (wouldn't have switched just for this, but it was a nice bonus). I compared cover and am pleased that we've made the right choice. I gave BUPA the chance of competing but they couldn't. However, I assured them that I was very happy with the service they gave and would return if they ever equalled VIVAS terms. They stated they would be happy to have us back! I would have no problem going back to either BUPA or VHI should the terms warrent it.
Incidentally, I think the CE of VIVAS was previously heading VHI and was and is a very able man, so I expect VIVAS to do well.
Long live choice!


----------



## BigM (22 Sep 2006)

Greenhorn said:


> I've been with all three! Was with VHI for many years and switched to BUPA three years ago as there was a difference in premium of about €400. Switched to VIVAS last year


 
I'm with VHI simply because it's covered by work and there wasn't a huge saving to be made for the equivalent cover with Bupa. The important thing to remember re lower premium for non-VHI is that when the risk equalisation is taken into account, the non-VHI discounts currently available will likely disappear. 
Anyone know the timeframe for it?

Also, as an aside: if work pay your VHI/BUPA don't forget to claim back your tax relief on it!!


----------



## daveirl (22 Sep 2006)

BigM said:


> Also, as an aside: if work pay your VHI/BUPA don't forget to claim back your tax relief on it!!


Is that Tax Relief not gone now and premiums were lowered instead?


----------



## BigM (22 Sep 2006)

daveirl said:


> Is that Tax Relief not gone now and premiums were lowered instead?


Not sure what you mean?
Say insurance costs 1000. If you pay yourself it costs you 800 as you get 20% tax relief at source.
If work pays it you get 1000 added onto your salary as BIK and pay tax on the full 1000 so in effect it costs more if work pays than if you do.
To compensate for this you need to apply for the Tax Relief of 20% so the net cost to you ends up as 800.
(This should probably moved to Taxation!)


----------



## LUFC (12 Jan 2007)

Im on VHI plan B for the last few years, under 30 single & no claims, am going to move to vivas purely to avail of the laser eye surgery & theres no waiting period if your moving from a diff insurerer. That'll do me.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2007)

Im with BUPA for the next few months until the contract expires.

I rang BUPA and asked them who they would suggest. I was surprised when they suggested that VHI cover for maternity was better that Vivas.

Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## SeanA (13 Jan 2007)

Have you contacted a broker to see what they have to say are the advantages of VIVAS, then go back to VHI and see what there response is. I got a broker off http://www.goldenpages.ie/search/insurance.html  and was happy to go with VIVAS but interested to hear the above comments.


----------



## scuby (13 Jan 2007)

Vivas use broker's to sell their insurance don't they ?? so they may be a little biased..  just make sure when you are choosing, that it's not just based on price, but what you need hospital cover wise , provate hospital cover or if you are happy woth cover for a publice hospital,and not what they tell you what you need.


----------

